# Broiled Shad Roe (with Bacon)



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2011)

*Broiled Shad Roe (with Bacon)*

Last month I showed what Shad Roe looks like, and how to Pan fry it.
I also showed how to blanch it before freezing.
You can see that, before you go farther, at the following link:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/104682/shad-roe-bear-s-favorite-food
Now I'll show how to broil a set of that Shad Roe I blanched & froze last month. Broiling is Bear's favorite way, and the way most restaurants prepare Shad Roe.
I like to make it in an all metal frying pan, so I can put it in & take it out of the hot oven a couple times during the broiling process.
First I toast a couple slices of toast, and lay them tight against each other in the pan.
Then I cover the toast with a lot of butter, to keep the toast from burning.
Then after thawing a set of blanched Shad Roe, I separate the pair, and remove all of the connective tissue.
Then I lay them on the heavily buttered slices of toast.
I then place a few slices of Bear's Hickory Smoked Bacon on top of the Shad Roe.
Then I place the frying pan in the oven, under a preheated broiler---about 7 or 8 inches from the broiler.
After the top side of the Shad Roe begins to turn brown, and the Bacon is ready to flip, I remove the pan.
Remove the Bacon from the roe, carefully flip the sacks over, flip the Bacon over & return it to the top of the Shad Roe.
Now put the pan back under the broiler.
When the Bacon begins to get too well done, remove the Bacon from the Roe.
I like to keep the Roe under the broiler for another couple minutes to get it golden brown, because I don't believe in eating raw fish eggs, but don't keep them in too long. They could get dried out & rubbery!
Remove & plate with your favorite sides.

Bear

Seven sets of fresh Shad Roe:







Five sets of blanched Shad Roe, ready for freezing:






Ready for the broiler:






Ready to flip over:






Plated with Roasted Reds, and a left over Holupki. Green beans staying hot in a separate bowl.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 27, 2011)

nice job there Bear, looks...........hmmmmm, yummy <grin>


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2011)

Willie,

Here's how they do it up your way.

That proves some people in the NorthWest know what good is:

Shad in WA:

http://wdfw.wa.gov/fishing/shad/

I wouldn't recommend eating the shad itself, but if you do, I'll give you an easy recipe.

The recipe involves an Oak board.

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Apr 27, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Willie,
> 
> Here's how they do it up your way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link and info Bear. Will mention it to some guys I know that go up to the Columbia to fish. Speaking about fish....ever tried/seen Swai in your area? I ran across it in a local grocery.....5 bucks for two pounds frozen filets....and was interested so looked it up before buying. Big white filets fried up great with a panko bread coating, reminded me of filet of sole. Had to try some in the smoker as well with some Yoshida....came out nice, moist and flaky...good on crackers with some cheese on the side & cold beer. Try some if you see it....inexpensive and tasty.....http://news.consumerreports.org/money/2009/01/swai.html


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bear, I hope you don't take this the wrong way but, YUCK!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Thanks for the link and info Bear. Will mention it to some guys I know that go up to the Columbia to fish. Speaking about fish....ever tried/seen Swai in your area? I ran across it in a local grocery.....5 bucks for two pounds frozen filets....and was interested so looked it up before buying. Big white filets fried up great with a panko bread coating, reminded me of filet of sole. Had to try some in the smoker as well with some Yoshida....came out nice, moist and flaky...good on crackers with some cheese on the side & cold beer. Try some if you see it....inexpensive and tasty.....http://news.consumerreports.org/money/2009/01/swai.html


Hmmm, I think there was "swai" in the Mekong Delta Basin & canal, where I was in '69, but I didn't do much fishing----Jungle was too close (not much visibility).

I just looked them up---they do look tasty!

Never heard of them around here.   Except the number "2" in German  (ine swi dri fier fump).   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chef willie (Apr 27, 2011)

Shooter1 said:


> Bear, I hope you don't take this the wrong way but, YUCK!


LOL....watch it, you're gonna get on Bears chit list..and as he reminded me bears have long memories


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> LOL....watch it, you're gonna get on Bears chit list..and as he reminded me bears have long memories


LOL, I know, I just couldn't resist and I know Bear has a good sense of humor. I just don't think I could eat that and I eat a lot of different types of seafood.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 27, 2011)

Shooter1 said:


> LOL, I know, I just couldn't resist and I know Bear has a good sense of humor. I just don't think I could eat that and I eat a lot of different types of seafood.


Ditto,,,,(but I hope he doesn't see this)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> LOL....watch it, you're gonna get on Bears chit list..and as he reminded me bears have long memories


LOL---Now you guys are cracking me up!

All I can say is, everybody who I know that has tried it has loved it, including my Grammy, my Mom & Dad, and my two Sisters, my Brother &  My Son.

The Sisters Brother & Son still eat it, in fact, whichever one of us sees it in a store first, notifies the others, so nobody misses the very short season!

It's about out of season now anyway, so I doubt anyone could buy it now, but anybody who wants try it , now has my two different instructions to go by.

You can lead a Mule to water, but you can't make him drink.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## boykjo (Apr 27, 2011)

I was filleting a mess of crappie the other day and all i could think about was bears shad roe.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      I will try anything once.... Dont know If I can get shad roe here in nc and its not on the top of my to do list but if it was in front of me it would be gone.... probably tastes like chicken anyway  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

Thanks for the qveiw

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2011)

Bear I gotta say it looks disgusting, but I love lobster roe & liver, and most people won't eat that. I like caviar, & a lot of people won't eat that either. So I guess what I'm saying is I need to come up to PA & taste some of that or you need to send some down here to FL. If you say it's good then I gotta believe it is really good, but it still looks like %&$#. I may love it , but I think I would have to eat it with my eyes closed.

Your buddy Al


----------



## irie (Apr 27, 2011)

still looks good to me bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2011)

boykjo said:


> I was filleting a mess of crappie the other day and all i could think about was bears shad roe.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe,

See below:

Bear




SmokinAl said:


> Bear I gotta say it looks disgusting, but I love lobster roe & liver, and most people won't eat that. I like caviar, & a lot of people won't eat that either. So I guess what I'm saying is I need to come up to PA & taste some of that or you need to send some down here to FL. If you say it's good then I gotta believe it is really good, but it still looks like %&$#. I may love it , but I think I would have to eat it with my eyes closed.
> 
> Your buddy Al


Joe & Al,

You guys both live at places that have bigger & more Bass & Bluegills than we have here in PA.

The roe from both of them is great. The sacks aren't near as big as Shad Roe have. but Gills and Large & Smallmouth Bass have great eating sacks of roe.

You can do them either of the ways I described, but since they're smaller & more delicate, be careful not to make them too well done & dried up & hard!

Actually the best Roe I ever ate was sucker roe-----Awesome!

I used to shoot them with bow & arrow, cut the eggs out to eat, and give the suckers to my grandfather to rototill into his veggie garden.

Bear


----------



## retread (Apr 27, 2011)

Shooter1 said:


> LOL, I know, I just couldn't resist and I know Bear has a good sense of humor. I just don't think I could eat that and I eat a lot of different types of seafood.


Ditto,,,,(but I hope he doesn't see this) {From Chef Willy}

I dunno, I'll eat anything that doesn't eat me first and that I'll give a run for its money!  {Except, maybe, for lima beans}


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

Willie & Shooter1, I just saw this while checking on my signature Step by Steps.

LOL---You guys will never get on my "chit" list, especially just because you don't think you could eat Shad Roe, or other Roes.

However you really are missing something GREAT !

There are a few things I can't eat too.

Hmmmm, that reminds me---I still have a couple in the freezer---Gotta go thaw a set out.

Bear


----------



## alelover (Jul 12, 2011)

Lima beans are awesome retread. Whatchoo talkin bout?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

alelover said:


> Lima beans are awesome retread. Whatchoo talkin bout?


LOL---That's funny!

I can take Limas or leave them, but I haven't seen any for many moons!!!

Guess that means Mrs Bear doesn't like them!  LOL

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 21, 2011)

Bear i almost Missed it. I love roe broiled, fried , but the most i love making *Taramasalata  * (a Greek dish) or *salata de icre  * (Romanian dish)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Bear i almost Missed it. I love roe broiled, fried , but the most i love making *Taramasalata  * (a Greek dish) or *salata de icre  * (Romanian dish)


Hmmmm, I looked that up!

It looks good, but I probably like fried & broiled more, like I like everything else---LOL (One of my weaknesses).

However, that pink stuff is probably a lot more healthy to eat.

Thanks Ahron,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 21, 2011)

So who hid this post from me ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  At least I get to get my drool on today. Great job Bear.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good stuff!  I wish I could find Shad Roe in my area.


----------



## jak757 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bear, I think that looks and sounds great.  I've never had shad roe, but I'd give it a try in a minute!  You mention suckers -- I used to catch them with my grandfather too.  Wish we had known about the roe then.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2011)

meateater said:


> So who hid this post from me ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Meat !

Bear
 




AK1 said:


> Good stuff!  I wish I could find Shad Roe in my area.


Thanks AK1 !!

Good to see you!

You should be able to get some nice Bluegills & Bass up there (suckers??).

See my answer to John (below)

Bear
 




JAK757 said:


> Bear, I think that looks and sounds great.  I've never had shad roe, but I'd give it a try in a minute!  You mention suckers -- I used to catch them with my grandfather too.  Wish we had known about the roe then.


Thanks John!

I have tried a number of different Roe. In the order of how much I liked them:

#1------Suckers

#2------Shad

#3------Buegill

#4------Yellow (striped) Perch

#5------LM & SM Bass (up to 20")

Not so good:

Striped Bass & Trout.

No Way:

Salmon.

I never tried any others.

Bear


----------



## moikel (Aug 2, 2011)

I make bottarga down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 from sea mullet roe,also mirror dory & mahi mahi. Preserved by packing it under flavoured salt then pressing it under weights for a week or so. Its been done that way around the mediteranean since the old testemant was on the best seller list. You can give it a light smoke as part of process. But its never cooked only gentlly warmed on top of pasta dishes. Raw fish roe very popular down here especially sea urchin. Polynesian's start eating it before they get out the store  ,kina in maori, lot of other fish roe dusted in flour & panfied. Havent seen it done your way but I eat most things.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will attempt to Qview some of mine as a finished product


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2011)

Moikel said:


> I make bottarga down here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting!!!

Start a whole new thread on that, so everybody can see it, because it will have it's own Title.

PM me too, so I don't miss it !!!!  Some of the good ones get by me.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## moikel (Aug 2, 2011)

I  found this in Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall's River Cottage cookbook.He is deservedly popular for his approach to raising .catching,collecting , hunting & then cooking all manner of foods. He has had several books & TV series ,hes English & all over our food channell down here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I havent tried it yet as my smoker only arrived today,cold smoke attachment still coming & theres no roe at the market. Anyway he takes cod roe ,unbroken sacs, brine for 10 minutes per100g/ 4 ounces. Then wrap& tie up in muslin hang in smoker & cold smoke for 5-7 hours. Eat cold sliced thinly with a squeeze of lime/lemon, shot of ice cold vodka optional. Cant see why it wont work with shad.

Traditionally elvers ,the juvenile sprat of eels,netted in rivers were fried in bacon fat,looked like fried worms but apparently tasted great netting banned now


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2011)

Moikel said:


> I  found this in Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall's River Cottage cookbook.He is deservedly popular for his approach to raising .catching,collecting , hunting & then cooking all manner of foods. He has had several books & TV series ,hes English & all over our food channell down here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also sounds interesting, but I'd have to know more about the brine before I would cold smoke fish eggs for 5 to 7 hours. Must be cure in it.

However I have never been much into eating cold or raw fish, but I could see myself trying some.

Eels are one of my favorite eating fish.

Bear


----------

